# Is my puppy going to be blanket back or saddle back?



## TylerK454 (Feb 8, 2013)

I got her from the shelter and they consfiscated her and her littermates because the byb was giving out fake health certificates and the pups were very malnoirished. Her mom and dad were no where to be found when animal control showed up so I don't know what her parents look like.


----------



## TylerK454 (Feb 8, 2013)

Picture number 2


----------



## TylerK454 (Feb 8, 2013)

Picture 3


----------



## TylerK454 (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh and she is 15 weeks old today


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

sorry way to early to tell


----------



## TylerK454 (Feb 8, 2013)

mandiah89 said:


> sorry way to early to tell


Usually how long do owners have to wait to find out? I mean whether shes blanket back or saddle back isn't important. Its just that I am really curious lol


----------



## Bosco6 (Mar 29, 2013)

Shepherds change so much in their markings, my a shepherd continued to change color even after he was 6 months old


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

My boy's markings weren't really "final" until he was almost a year. He started quite light with no discernible markings, then got very dark, and settled into a red/black blanket patterned sable. No real way to tell, so enjoy the process!


----------



## TylerK454 (Feb 8, 2013)

Is it true that since she has black on her toes (tar heel) that she'll be more black than tan?


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona is finishing her first heat at 10 months and her face has gotten darker. Take lots of pics of the progress and of course share with us.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

TylerK454 said:


> Is it true that since she has black on her toes (tar heel) that she'll be more black than tan?


At this age, it doesn't mean anything. When they're born, black and tans are mostly/completely black. The tan comes in later. You won't know til she's grown.


----------



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

Jumping in with a question.

What is a saddle back vs. a blanket back?

Ranger started out with a lot of black - black face and back. Now he has a lot more tannish red. He kind of has a reddish tan stripe around his body at his shoulders, but it doesn't quite go around his whole body. On his back it is more black fur interspersed with tan/red. What is that?


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

TylerK454 said:


> Is it true that since she has black on her toes (tar heel) that she'll be more black than tan?


I'm no expert, and it's a little hard to tell from your pics, but
if she does have the "penciling" on her toes and a tar heel, what 
you may have is a bi-color, and the saddle will never "recede".

The one bi-color I had from puppy hood never did change her
coat pattern. Grayed up eventually, but that's about it.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Too early to tell definitely saddle or blanket but definitely not bi-color. Judging by how much tan is already present, I would guess saddle.


----------



## lmuns349 (Mar 22, 2012)

Here's some of our pup to compare:







About 10 weeks















And these are from the last month or so, he's 14 months now.

Not sure if he's a saddle or a blanket back, but we sure do think he's good looking anyway (we might be biased though!  )


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

lmuns349 said:


> Here's some of our pup to compare:
> View attachment 53945
> 
> About 10 weeks
> ...


He is a saddle back. And he is beautiful.


----------



## argo daisynina dvora (Oct 22, 2011)

So cute.... Looks like Ando did as a puppy. You can follow the link to see him now, I don't know how to upload pic.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Definitely not bi-color, there is way too much tan on his legs and chest. I'd guess he'll probably be a saddle pattern black and tan as opposed to blanket, but it's really hard to say at that age. Our girl was quite a bit darker in the chest, face and had more black on her legs at that age ... she has lightened a bit, but is a blanket back pattern black and tan.


----------



## TylerK454 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for the input everyone! Sorry the pictures aren't at better angles and quality, she is a wiggly one. As soon as the camera comes out she refuses to sit still lol


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

Bosco6 said:


> Shepherds change so much in their markings, my a shepherd continued to change color even after he was 6 months old


I swear my dog changes with the season. His saddle was much blacker last summer and fall, but really seemed to lighten up this winter with lots more tan hairs in it. It seems to be getting blacker now.


----------



## pfeller (Sep 10, 2019)

TylerK454 said:


> ... As soon as the camera comes out she refuses to sit still lol...


all three of mine do that exact thing. Hard to get complete and clear pics. Sometimes its just their butt as they walk out of frame, other times just a blur as they turn away.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Thread is from 2013.


----------

